# Mercian singlespeed town bike build



## Psyclist (12 Feb 2013)

Got this frame on its way to me soon. Going to be a single speed conversion when I'm done with it.

It's a Mercian.







Guy who owns it has resprayed it though with graffiti paint, so he's going to give it a quick respray in luminous yellow for me.

Got a couple of questions.

What bars would you all say I should use? I was thinking risers, as it's just for going around town.

And gear ratio? I'm going to be cruising more than anything. So what ratio would be best?

Psyclist.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2013)

I cannot tell you what to spec it with, I can say though Pongo who built that frame was a well respected frame builder, he made a couple of road bikes and a very nice mountain bike for us, all in his back room.


----------



## Psyclist (12 Feb 2013)

screenman said:


> I cannot tell you what to spec it with, I can say though Pongo who built that frame was a well respected frame builder, he made a couple of road bikes and a very nice mountain bike for us, all in his back room.


 
I might get it resprayed professionally and make it a nice conversion if it's a better bike than I thought. I can get it done by my brother who's a professional spray painter for a pack of beers, so all good on that end.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2013)

alex looks nice , if you decide not to do it give me a shout re frame please


----------



## Psyclist (12 Feb 2013)

biggs682 said:


> alex looks nice , if you decide not to do it give me a shout re frame please


 
Will do Martin. Although with it being a light frame, I'll most likely keep it. The owner has told me a lot about the bike and it seems perfect for a conversion.


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2013)

looking forward to seeing this one develope


----------



## Psyclist (21 Feb 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> looking forward to seeing this one develope


 
Cheers. It'll be my work horse, and I'll have decent security for it too.

Photoshop of what it'll look like:


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Cheers. It'll be my work horse, and I'll have decent security for it too.
> 
> Photoshop of what it'll look like:


 
i think (unfortunatley) that you will need the security. best of luck with the restoration

edit: i like the racing green - did try to get my dawes sprayed in it but didnt want to spend a fortune at the time


----------



## Psyclist (21 Feb 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> i think (unfortunatley) that you will need the security. best of luck with the restoration
> 
> edit: i like the racing green - did try to get my dawes sprayed in it but didnt want to spend a fortune at the time


 
Unfortunately the owner had a go at graffiti painting it so it looks like this at the moment.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (22 Feb 2013)

Gear ratio for around town would be 44,18 or 42,17, that is if your going single speed. If this is going to be fixed gear then you can get away with a higher gear like 44,16.
In terms of bars, it's personal preference, flats or risers should be easy. If you want drops then I suggest these http://www.roseversand.com/article/rose-racing-handlebar-race-attack-compact/aid:488454
Modern compact road bar but with clamp size for quill stem.


----------



## Psyclist (23 Feb 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> Gear ratio for around town would be 44,18 or 42,17, that is if your going single speed. If this is going to be fixed gear then you can get away with a higher gear like 44,16.
> In terms of bars, it's personal preference, flats or risers should be easy. If you want drops then I suggest these http://www.roseversand.com/article/rose-racing-handlebar-race-attack-compact/aid:488454
> Modern compact road bar but with clamp size for quill stem.


 
Thanks. It will be single speed so I'll consider those ratios. And my friend (who has it at the moment) suggested compacts too, so I'll definitely consider some.

Alex.


----------



## Star Strider (24 Feb 2013)

I would shell out for a proper respray in the cherry red.

The lugwork - well the seat clamp matches the one on my fixed and the drop outs look like campags, a replacement frame like that from a current fabricator of shiney things will set you back maybe £600 for just the bare frame.

It's not an unbutted 501 hack IMHO.


----------



## Psyclist (24 Feb 2013)

Star Strider said:


> I would shell out for a proper respray in the cherry red.
> 
> The lugwork - well the seat clamp matches the one on my fixed and the drop outs look like campags, a replacement frame like that from a current fabricator of shiney things will set you back maybe £600 for just the bare frame.
> 
> It's not an unbutted 501 hack IMHO.


 
Thanks. My brother is a qualified painter, so he'll do a great job of it no doubt. It's going to look snazzy, but I'll have two Kryptonites to lock it up with too. I'll get some close up pics of the frame once it's mine (next week too)

Plans for it are:

-Turbo saddle (brown)
-Brooks leather tape (brown)
-FSA Gimondi Single Speed chainset (retro style) Or Andel chainset.
-Izumi chain.
-Tektro - RL340 levers with brown hoods.
-Cinelli retro drop bars.
-Silver retro style flipflop hub wheels.
-Panaracer Pasela tan walled tyres.
-Retro seatpost.


----------



## jim55 (24 Feb 2013)

it look like 531 tubing going by the cable guides ,very nice and light frame


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Thanks. My brother is a qualified painter, so he'll do a great job of it no doubt. It's going to look snazzy, but I'll have two Kryptonites to lock it up with too. I'll get some close up pics of the frame once it's mine (next week too)
> 
> Plans for it are:
> 
> ...


 
i am looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Psyclist (25 Feb 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> i am looking forward to seeing this


 
Thanks, it shouldn't take long to build.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> it look like 531 tubing going by the cable guides ,very nice and light frame


I've not heard that before: how do the guides clue you into the tubing?


----------



## jim55 (25 Feb 2013)

Cable guides along the top tube are gen 531 frames


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> Cable guides along the top tube are gen 531 frames


Not always, but I go with it being a quality frame, judging by the pencil stays & the lug work.
(I've not heard of Aende.)


----------



## Psyclist (25 Feb 2013)

fatmac said:


> Not always, but I go with it being a quality frame, judging by the pencil stays & the lug work.
> (I've not heard of Aende.)


 
Somebody says on Retrobike it could be a Mercian, but I'll find out by Wednesday.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Somebody says on Retrobike it could be a Mercian, but I'll find out by Wednesday.


 Mercians frame numbers are checkable and are either just the last 2 digits of the year ie 92 = 1992 prefixed by whatever number it is , unless built to order then it normally has customers name along with other detail mentioned , ie 40269 is the 402 nd bike made in 1969


----------



## Psyclist (26 Feb 2013)

biggs682 said:


> Mercians frame numbers are checkable and are either just the last 2 digits of the year ie 92 = 1992 prefixed by whatever number it is , unless built to order then it normally has customers name along with other detail mentioned , ie 40269 is the 402 nd bike made in 1969


 
Cheers for the info, will check once it's arrived tomorrow.


----------



## Psyclist (27 Feb 2013)

It turns out to be a Mercia Strada Speciale! I'm chuffed!


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2013)

Are they the mob near derby? If it is, I had a browse in their shop a while ago. Some lovely frames so that one should be good.

Enjoy.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> It turns out to be a Mercia Strada Speciale! I'm chuffed!


 brucey bonus then


----------



## Psyclist (1 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Are they the mob near derby? If it is, I had a browse in their shop a while ago. Some lovely frames so that one should be good.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
Yes they're the ones. It's a light frame and fork too. Lighter than my old Macinato anyway.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2013)

I would have been happier with an Aende.


----------



## Psyclist (1 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> I would have been happier with an Aende.


 
I'm happy with either!!

Got updated pics. It's at my brothers at the moment ready to be painted. 

*BB area*





*Dropout*




*Lugwork*


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2013)

looks good


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2013)

That wants a lot more prep before you put any paint on it, in the trade we would say it looks like it has been rubbed down with a house brick.

Do not spoil the barrel and all that.


----------



## Old Plodder (3 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> That wants a lot more prep before you put any paint on it, in the trade we would say it looks like it has been rubbed down with a house brick.
> 
> Do not spoil the barrel and all that.


I tend to agree knowing the quality of the frame, I think it would be worth having it shot blasted first.


----------



## Star Strider (3 Mar 2013)

jim55 said:


> Cable guides along the top tube are gen 531 frames


Thats strange as mine is 531 and the rear brake cable guides are underneath the top tube, it's doesnt have any others as it was built to take a band on. Many frames have them elsewhere, some have the cable guides on the sides of the headtube for instance.

The raw material is 531 butted tubing, it's then up to the builder as to where they braze on the guides.


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> looks good


 
Thanks 



screenman said:


> That wants a lot more prep before you put any paint on it, in the trade we would say it looks like it has been rubbed down with a house brick.
> 
> Do not spoil the barrel and all that.





fatmac said:


> I tend to agree knowing the quality of the frame, I think it would be worth having it shot blasted first.


 
My brother is painting it but he's a qualified painter so he'll prep it properly.


----------



## jim55 (3 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> Thats strange as mine is 531 and the rear brake cable guides are underneath the top tube, it's doesnt have any others as it was built to take a band on. Many frames have them elsewhere, some have the cable guides on the sides of the headtube for instance.
> 
> The raw material is 531 butted tubing, it's then up to the builder as to where they braze on the guides.


yeah true ,but evry bike iv seen with the guides along the top tube like that have been 531 ,theres obv exceptions to this but by and large id guess 531


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2013)

jim55 said:


> yeah true ,but evry bike iv seen with the guides along the top tube like that have been 531 ,theres obv exceptions to this but by and large id guess 531


 
It's 531c, so you're right Jim.


----------



## jim55 (3 Mar 2013)

anyway ,lovely looking lug work and detailing ,it looks very similiar to the colnago "shamrock "logo ,is this something similiar ?


----------



## jim55 (3 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> It's 531c, so you're right Jim.


thought so ,i had a 531c frame and being a total div i sold it for 60 quid ,if im honest the guides along the top tube kinda made me think of hitting the brakes/sliding of the saddle and sliding/tearing your undercarriage along them ,if i had a frame similiar to it now id get the braze ons repositioned and painted ,it was a lovely light (very )frame as well


----------



## jim55 (3 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> It's 531c, so you're right Jim.


thought so ,i had a 531c frame and being a total div i sold it for 60 quid ,if im honest the guides along the top tube kinda made me think of hitting the brakes/sliding of the saddle and sliding/tearing your undercarriage along them ,if i had a frame similiar to it now id get the braze ons repositioned and painted ,it was a lovely light (very )frame as well


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2013)

jim55 said:


> anyway ,lovely looking lug work and detailing ,it looks very similiar to the colnago "shamrock "logo ,is this something similiar ?





jim55 said:


> thought so ,i had a 531c frame and being a total div i sold it for 60 quid ,if im honest the guides along the top tube kinda made me think of hitting the brakes/sliding of the saddle and sliding/tearing your undercarriage along them ,if i had a frame similiar to it now id get the braze ons repositioned and painted ,it was a lovely light (very )frame as well


 
I'm not too sure about the Colnago bit tbh, and I hope the brake cable doesn't mess things up! It is lighter than I expected too.Lighter than my 4130 chromo Macinato f+f.

Also, do I need cable clamps for the cable on the t/t??


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> I'm not too sure about the Colnago bit tbh, and I hope the brake cable doesn't mess things up! It is lighter than I expected too.Lighter than my 4130 chromo Macinato f+f.
> 
> Also, do I need cable clamps for the cable on the t/t??


no use the guides , and should be about 2-3 kg for good frame set


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> no use the guides , and should be about 2-3 kg for good frame set


 
Thanks Martin.

P.S - I'll keep you all updated with the build. A much anticipated wait for my frame to be finished now. I have everything but a 27.2mm seatpost which I'll get next pay.


----------



## HovR (3 Mar 2013)

jim55 said:


> yeah true ,but evry bike iv seen with the guides along the top tube like that have been 531 ,theres obv exceptions to this but by and large id guess 531


 
Correct in this instance, but I'd suggest it's not a fool-proof identification method. My 501 Peugeot has top-tube guides like this. 

Looks like you've scored yourself an excellent frame there Psyclist - Looking forward to seeing the end product!


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2013)

HovR said:


> Looks like you've scored yourself an excellent frame there Psyclist - Looking forward to seeing the end product!


 
Thank you. I'm eager to get it going now. It should be on the road in 20 days from now


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2013)

I have a 653 frame with them on top. The builder puts them where the customer wants them on a genuine made to order.


----------



## Psyclist (5 Mar 2013)

Got my Athena headset cleaned and took the paint which got stuck on it off.







Giro D'Italia Cinelli bars and stem.










Cheap wheels and tyres which are temporary so I can ride for the time being.






MKS Touring pedals which will have foot retention soon.






And Turbo saddle 






More stuff on their way and get the frame back this weekend.


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Mar 2013)

All looks rather good.

Looking forward to seeing the frame.


----------



## Old Plodder (5 Mar 2013)

You might like to fit 'half clips'.


----------



## Psyclist (5 Mar 2013)

fatmac said:


> You might like to fit 'half clips'.


 
I'm going to be fitting MKS toe clips and leather straps  I just need to buy them next pay. And I was told by the ebay seller that the single speed crank for my bike needs to have a 115mm spindle BB, but I'm pretty sure that's for Triple crank territory??


----------



## Star Strider (6 Mar 2013)

You want a 68/110mm BB not a 115mm.

Should be almost spot on chainline wise with a generic Formula/System EX cartidge bearing flip flop hub.


----------



## Psyclist (6 Mar 2013)

Star Strider said:


> You want a 68/110mm BB not a 115mm.
> 
> Should be almost spot on chainline wise with a generic Formula/System EX cartidge bearing flip flop hub.


 
Thanks, thought it was wrong. I have a 110mm BB at the moment which came with the bike so hopefully it'll work.


----------



## Psyclist (6 Mar 2013)




----------



## Old Plodder (6 Mar 2013)

Have a nice weekend putting it together.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Got my Athena headset cleaned and took the paint which got stuck on it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear, let yourself down with that Apollo box though!


----------



## Psyclist (6 Mar 2013)

fatmac said:


> Have a nice weekend putting it together.


 
Thanks, I still have a seatpost and pads to get first, so it should be done by the 23rd of this month.




Cycleops said:


> Oh dear, let yourself down with that Apollo box though!


 
LOL, yes, very much so but it'll be in the bin once the bike is finished.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Mar 2013)

is the frame back yet? really looking forward to seeing what your brother does with the frame


----------



## Psyclist (7 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> is the frame back yet? really looking forward to seeing what your brother does with the frame


 
It's not until Saturday (or so I hope) Also, he's too caught up with his job so I had to take it to a local spray painter for the paint job, but it was cheaper because my brother has prepped the frame, so they only have to paint it.


----------



## Psyclist (7 Mar 2013)

Final parts arrived. Just need a 27.2mm retro seatpost now and it's done.


----------



## Psyclist (9 Mar 2013)

Update. Frame should be ready Monday.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2013)

alex , suspense is un nerving


----------



## Psyclist (9 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> alex , suspense is un nerving


 
Tell me about it. Ah well, at least it's not that far away.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

can't wait to see it


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Mar 2013)

Well? Its Monday!


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Well? Its Monday!


 
It is! They phoned me saying the paint had 'pickled' so they have to re-coat it. I have to phone up in the morning and my fingers are crossed it'll be done.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

we wait.......


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> we wait.......


 
Same here mate!! Been waiting a week for it to be done. I guess the patience will pay off.


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

Time to put your minds at rest. Here she is with a new coat of paint.

I'm going to do lug lining on the lugs and stick some Mercian decals on her too.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2013)

looks pink alex


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

biggs682 said:


> looks pink alex


 
Probably the sunlight! It's much darker in real life.


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

Mock up build.


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Mar 2013)

Good colour

When are the finishing touches being done


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Good colour
> 
> When are the finishing touches being done


 
Cheers. Whenever I get the decals and Posca paint pen through the post. It should be over the week.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

very nice mate!


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> very nice mate!


 
Cheers buddy. Very pleased with it. Now for the build to commence!


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Keep us posted


 
Will do.


----------



## Psyclist (13 Mar 2013)

Decals applied


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Mar 2013)

great colour close up


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)

Looks like this will be a very nice bike indeed when done!


----------



## Psyclist (16 Mar 2013)

euanc said:


> Looks like this will be a very nice bike indeed when done!


 
Thanks Euan  I've been clear coating the decals on it and so far, so good. Next up is lug lining in white, then it'll go through being built during next weekend .


----------



## euanc (16 Mar 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what are you using for the detailing? Paint and a small brush or is there something more advanced than that?


----------



## Psyclist (16 Mar 2013)

euanc said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are you using for the detailing? Paint and a small brush or is there something more advanced than that?


 
No worries. It's a Posca Pen, I'll line the lugs, let it dry for 24 hours, then clear coat over the lugs with a thin layer.


----------



## Psyclist (24 Mar 2013)

Nearly done!


----------



## jazzkat (24 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Nearly done!


Very nice!


----------



## Psyclist (24 Mar 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Very nice!


 
Thanks! Just lug lined the frame, and clear coated it. Now the seatpost needs to arrive.


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Nearly done!


Very Jealous!!

Looks fantastic


----------



## Psyclist (24 Mar 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Very Jealous!!
> 
> Looks fantastic


 
Thank you sir!


----------



## Psyclist (25 Mar 2013)

Lugs lined, and computer fitted. New brake pads and brakes adjusted.

The three 'white lines' on the main fork aren't lug lines but zip ties.


----------



## monkeylc (25 Mar 2013)

Top class stuff


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Top class stuff


 
Thanks MonkeyLC 

Finally, just need some foot retention then it's 100% complete, but I'll be riding this with the pedals as they are for now.


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Top class stuff


 
Thanks MonkeyLC 

Finally, just need some foot retention then it's 100% complete, but I'll be riding this with the pedals as they are for now.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Mar 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Thanks MonkeyLC
> 
> Finally, just need some foot retention then it's 100% complete, but I'll be riding this with the pedals as they are for now.


She looks fantastic. So....how does she ride?


----------



## Psyclist (26 Mar 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> She looks fantastic. So....how does she ride?


 
Thanks, she rides butter smooth, and the ratio is perfect at the moment. I just need to get used to single speed again, then I'll go down a lesser toothed cog.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2013)

having actually ridden and seen it in the flesh the frame rides really nice and light not convinced about being Mercian though


----------



## 3narf (26 May 2013)

Looks great. Is that Tippex on the lugs?!


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2013)

3narf said:


> Looks great. Is that Tippex on the lugs?!


 
nearly i think , but anyway have had my first few rides on this now and can honestly say its a fantastic frame to ride just need to sort out gearing as when doing 17 + mph me and bike are spinning like crazy . sorely tempted to put it back to gears yet


----------



## 3narf (31 May 2013)

biggs682 said:


> sorely tempted to put it back to gears yet


 
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

That lug lining certainly could be tidier

Aren't those club lug cut outs colnagos territory?
(Has that already been said ?)


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2013)

JordanCarroll said:


> That lug lining certainly could be tidier
> 
> Aren't those club lug cut outs colnagos territory?
> (Has that already been said ?)


 

jordan i couldnt agree more


----------



## BUR70N (11 Jun 2013)

Like it, been wondering where to do the lug lines aswell, think you have made my mind up and I will be..


----------



## 4F (11 Jun 2013)

Not sure about the routing of the cables, personally I would have them coming down in front of the bars rather than behind.


----------

